
USCIS Proposes Better Rules for Skilled Immigrant Non-Immigrant Visa Holders - itissid
https://www.uscis.gov/news/news-releases/uscis-publishes-final-rule-certain-employment-based-immigrant-and-nonimmigrant-visa-programs
======
itissid
It seems there are a few good things 1\. If you are terminated from employment
on day X you have 60 days to get a new job, before you had to leave the
country and/or hop onto another visa category that allowed you to stay. But I
think the 60 day rule is usable once per "authorized validity period" which
basically means you can't misuse it by reusing it regularly.

2\. Skilled Immigrant visa petitions(which take many years(5-10) to get
approved for certain countries) need to be re-applied for between jobs. Which
essentially puts you at the back of the queue for many years.

Hoping some more comments from folks can shed light on the minutiae here..

